# Hinges



## jake (Sep 26, 2009)

What is everyone using for hinges on their builds?  I am in the process of building a 250 gal. offset and really don't care for the hinges I'm using.  They're 3/4" pipe with 3/4" structural bolts, they work just seem a little sloppy.  Would appreciate any pics or thoughts of hinges. 
  Would post some pics but we still have dial-up and no digital camera.


----------



## lightfoot (Sep 26, 2009)

Jake, i just used a solid steel rod and ran it thru some 6 inch pieces of pipe i had, alternating welds between the door and smoker body. Sorry i dont know the size of pipe-but the rod just barely slid thru, with no slop at all. Then tack welded the rod on one end so it wouldn't slide out/


----------



## meat hunter (Sep 26, 2009)

Go to your local fabrication shop if you have one or metal shop and find some 1/2" rod and some 1/2" inside diameter heavy wall pipe, SEAMLESS, and make some simple, yet strong barrel hinges. Very simple to make and will out last you and your smoker. Depending on how many hinges you think you need, make them about 4 inches long. Cut the rod into 4 inch pieces and the pipe into 2 inch pieces. Insert one of the 4" rods into the one of the 2" pipes, flush one end and weld together on the flush end. Then slip the other piece of 2" pipe over the rod on the pieces you just welded and lay that on the seam of where the smoker door is and the smoker itself. Weld the piece of pipe that you just slipped on, to the smoker body and the other end to the smoker door. Do the same thing for the other end of the smoker only reverse the way you have the hinges so the smoker door does not fall off or slide out of the barrels. Make sense? If not, let me know and I will send you photos of how I did mine.


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 26, 2009)

If you have a metal shop around you they should be able to help you with some sort if hinges set up like light foot has. If not go to a old hardware store and look for some heavy duty fence hinges they make some really heavy ones I have seen in the past.


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi Jake,  Bob at BBQ Bonanza has everything from hinges, handles, and Thermometers for building your own.  He is a great guy to deal with also...
http://www.kck.com/bbq_hinge_smoker_...d_stove_4.html


----------



## saltbranch (Oct 13, 2009)

I have used hinges like Bob sells, they are sold locally around here. I have used them on alot of projects with no complaints.


----------

